# The Jeff Dunham show kinda sucks.



## Groff (Oct 23, 2009)

Anyone else watch it? What did you think? It was the highest rated premier in Comedy Central history. I'm not sure why.

His first stand up special was absolutely hilarious, the second was funny, the Christmas special was so-so, and now his TV show is just awful.

Same tired jokes, same crappy gags. He needs some new puppets or something because it's just so played out by now. I found absolutely nothing in the show to even be approaching funny.

I had some hope for the show, even though the 'sneak peaks' and commercials showed off how un-funny it was. It's disappointing seeing as how funny Jeff Dunham can be.

Thankfully, this weeks Tosh.0 episode was fucking hilarious, at least I got some good laughter in last night to make up for The Jeff Dunham Show.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 23, 2009)

IMO, the show probably sucked because Jeff Dunham isn't very funny.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 23, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> IMO, the show probably sucked because Jeff Dunham isn't very funny.



I havent seen a lot of ventriloquists in my time, but all the others have been able to do a better job of not moving their lips while talking than he has. 

His jokes are about as funny as the fowarded emails you get from your grandma.


----------



## Variant (Oct 23, 2009)

Well, most stand up is done with a lot of work and rehearsal put into it... it can take years to get a good routine going, as most of us musicians know. With a week-by-week show, it really boils down to your writers, and if you don't have a good staff, your shit's gonna suck.


----------



## Elysian (Oct 23, 2009)

Jeff Dunham doesn't need a show to suck.


----------



## MFB (Oct 23, 2009)

Elysian said:


> Jeff Dunham doesn't need a show to suck.



This.


----------



## lobee (Oct 23, 2009)

How the frigg did that juicebag get his own show?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Oct 23, 2009)

lobee said:


> How the frigg did that juicebag get his own show?


Youtube.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 28, 2009)

he had a couple funny gags in his live show, and it just kinda spiraled out from that.

i read a review about his show, saying how it comes off as him being a racist douche that uses his puppets as an excuse to say vile shit to gays and black people etc.

the general concensus seems to be that it's crap


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Oct 29, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> IMO, the show probably sucked because Jeff Dunham isn't very funny.



+1


----------



## mattofvengeance (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, a little bit of him goes a LOOOOOOOOONG way. His stand up was alright the first time I saw it, but never again.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 29, 2009)

Only characters I like are Peanut and Walter.  

But I'll tolerate the show for them.


----------



## vortex_infinium (Oct 29, 2009)

A lot of the shows on Comedy Central are total crap. House Party, Michael and Michael Have Issues, Jeff Dunham, Hotbox, etc; they're all shows that have two or three jokes an episode that really shine but the rest just drags on with nothing.

In an opposite note: Thank God CC airs Corner Gas.

*As I wait for people to bash and disagree with me.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 29, 2009)

^ agreed


----------



## Xaios (Oct 31, 2009)

Seconded. Corner Gas is pure awesomeness, I have the whole series on DVD.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2009)

haha! i never saw or heard about corner gas before, and i´m checking it out on youtube right now. i think i might just like it!

edit: seriously, i love this! 

re-edit: i love how the dialogue has a kevin smith-ish writing


----------



## Xaios (Oct 31, 2009)

Brent Butt is a comic genius. He turned an incredible simple concept into *6 seasons* of incredibly hilarious television, and ended it before anything got retread. It's also incredibly clean humour, in the tradition of guys like Bob Newhart.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 31, 2009)

awesome!

firing up episode 5...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 4, 2009)

...at least its not as bad as Secret Girlfriend. That has to be the lamest show they've had in a while. I actually thought Michael and Michael have issues was pretty damn funny.

Best of all, though, is that we still have South Park, which NEVER lets me down. Long live Trey Parker and Matt Stone.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah, this new season of Southpark has been incredible. I went back and have been watching the first three season here lately, and my God it's a huge difference. The animation is so much better, and it should be since they were still using cardboard cutouts for the first two seasons, but having not seen those episodes in several years, I was astonished at how much the feel, facial expressions and the characters have changed. I was just thinking about how long it has been since the mayor made an appearance, and just when I said it, they introduced her in the newest episode from this season.


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 9, 2009)

I would say i\'m partial to Tosh.0 and South Park... I usually watch comedy central for the stand up though...


----------

